# Escambia 12-28-11



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Kind of a slow day. Went directly to Gulf Power to see what was going on. Uhhhh.....nothing much. Went over to Thompson's Bayou, Nothing there either. My brand new Minnkota Riptide stopped working after a few hours.....its going back to BPS tomorrow. Decided to troll Simpson River for whatever was biting, got a few trout over there. Saw Cat Hunter. Cat, I'm the guy who yelled "Hey, are you Cat Hunter?!" Nothing much else. Trolled back down Simpson's, got a few trout. Drifted around Jim's for awhile and got a couple. Saw some birds working out in the bay, so we slowly trolled out there. Nothing. Decided to drift back towards Jim's and started throwing the Gulp Crazy Leg Jerk Shad where some pelicans were still diving and BAM! a nice 37.5 inch redfish. No scale to weigh it, forgot to get one the other day. Took forever to get it in on 8 lb. test. Anyway, here is a pic:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Well Done!!! I bet Doug was envious. He wants a bull really bad. Sorry about the TM. I guess those Crazy Legs worked good. 

NJD


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Doug flaked out, so I took my boss instead. It was his idea to fish under those birds. I think that if the TM had of worked, we would have had a much better day, but it turned out OK at the end...


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Anytime you need someone to go give me a shout! I work swing shift and have been known to get "ill" at the drop of the hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep I was out sneaking around to day gathering a few live baits for yellow river until my transducer mount broke on my sonar had to shut the bait trip down early to fix it..Nice red by the way..:thumbsup:


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Did they open up Thompson bayou? last summer the game warden told me it was off limits, and not to fish in there. I know i see people go in and out of there all the time.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice red!!!


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done AP! Sorry to hear about the new trolling motor, that sucks. Doug ain't the only one envious about the red. That is just what I been looking for. Anytime you see birds it does not hurt to make a few cast for sure. I fish off East River boat ramp today and nothing doing. Anytime Doug wusses out, give me a shout.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. As far as Thompson's, I don't know, but I only fish up to the signs that say UWF wildlife preserve, then I turn around and fish it back. That little tributary holds some big bowfin and some hybrids as well. I've caught a 10 and a 12 pound mudfish in there. I think the part up to the UWF signs is either public water or owned by Gulf Power. The marked piece is defintely a wildlife preserve, I checked and its legitimate and you cannot fish back there.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

So the bulls are in escambia bay now? Is it near the train tressel?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

The bulls were in the bay, a mile or so south of Jim's Fish Camp.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

wow nice red to bad you had to throw em back


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

thats a big gold fish... lol


----------

